# Horse lame, only in trot and only on right rein



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

Horse was fine a week last Saturday, schooled very well. Hacked out Sunday, albeit in walk, all fine. Monday of last week, my daughter rode him in the ring and he was absolutely fine in walk but when she asked for a trot, he put his ears back and seemed very slow, which he never is normally being a TB, when she asked for change of rein, it was apparent that he was lame in trot on the right rein, he took small steps and almost tripped a few times so, we  immediately stopped. No heat at all in hooves, legs etc or swelling. I trotted him in hand on the road the next day and he was sound, and he is barefoot as well. Asked him to turn tightly and he crossed his legs appropriately and seemed happy. Next day, he was ridden again and it was still an issue with the right rein so, stopped. Spoke to my vet, he said could be anything, said rest for a while and then see if any improvement. I allows me to lift and stretch his legs backwards and forwards. I cannot see any type of abscess. Although, usually an abscess gets worse. We rested and then, rode him yesterday. He is better, the strides are not as short on the right rein but, he is reluctant to bend, and looks uncomfortable. We stopped after a few minutes as my daughter said he is still not right. There is no head bobbing. Its a mystery. I don't know whether to have my trimmer out to look at his feet or back specialist, or vet. He is in a field by himself so, couldn't have got kicked.


----------



## Alphamare (27 August 2013)

Couldn't have got kicked but could have slipped or twisted something. It doesn't sound like an abscess. I would probably call my chiro out in this situation


----------



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

Yes, alphamare, I don't think an abscess BUT - this is the other thing. He is barefoot with very sensitive feet, and sometimes he can be foot sore after a trim but, this has only happened 3 times over the past year. He was trimmed 5 days before he showed up lame. HOWEVER, usually when he is footsore, its on both feet and his feet get hot within 24 hours. Whereas, he was fine for 5 days after the trim. So, don't think that. Agree, about the abscess, would be worse. I have taken some video footage and want to upload it as its easier for you all to see but, don't know how to do this. I have put it on photo bucket. I think ringing my chiro would be a very good idea. He has not got worse, thank goodness and has improved but, is clearly still in pain somewhere.


----------



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

http://s1069.photobucket.com/user/kaycomber1/media/20130826_110140_zpscfab124d.mp4.html


----------



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

Ok, hope this can help, this is of yesterday. He is stretching out more in trot on left hand rein but shorter on right. I know he needs more impulsion etc but we were just assessing how he felt after time off. So, please no comments on the schooling side lol - funny enough is fine in canter. Its the trot. My daughter said he didn't want to bend either and felt stiff.


----------



## NZJenny (27 August 2013)

Actually, it sounds exactly like an abscess.  There is no set pattern for abscesses, they make their own rules.  My mare has had one niggling away for the last four weeks.  She is perfectly sound until you trot her on lumpy ground or soft sand and then it hurts because of the upward pressure on the sole.  Finally out this week through the frog.

I don't think you say what leg - just lame on the right rein at trot.  Trot is the best pace to see any lameness at, because it is a very symmetrical gait, unlike canter and there is rarely enough concussion at walk to show up a mild lameness.  Only lame on the right rein suggests an abscess on the inside of the NF or the outside of the OF.  Those are the sides of the hoof that will be hitting the ground first on the right rein. 

The coming an going and the fact that is only mild at the moment are all abscess "behaviour" in my experience and it may go on like that for three weeks before resolving or going into the hopping lame stage.  And looking on the bright side, if it is an abscess, as horrible as they are, at least you know that it won't be forever.


----------



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

Hi NZ Jenny, its his front leg. Shall find a picture of that hoof as I took photos as well. Let me see if photo bucket will let me do it. Its so hard to know, if its foot, leg or body though isn't it?


----------



## ridefast (27 August 2013)

Edited, didn't read all replies


----------



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u472/kaycomber1/20130825_101951_zps3437e0f5.jpg
http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u472/kaycomber1/20130825_101923_zpsdd1678fb.jpg


----------



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

If its foot, then it would be the above photos


----------



## pines of rome (27 August 2013)

My TB who is also barefoot, is lame looks like laminitis , so he is in! But the off fore has a lot of heat and now his leg has filled, so maybe it is an abscess! I have a vet coming this afternoon, so I hope he does find an abscess!!!!!


----------



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

Pines of rome, that's it though, no heat at all and no bounding pulse, same each side. Hooves all feel warm, as they should. And sound when trotting him in hand on the road. Tears around the field as if nothing wrong, but definitely not right when ridden.


----------



## Jnhuk (27 August 2013)

Sorry not looked at the links but have you trotted him in a small circle on both reins with soft ground and hard ground (with and without rider)? Is there a difference? 

I am thinking abscess or something within hoof if no signs elsewhere.


----------



## twiggy2 (27 August 2013)

little mare at work is shod but was showing all the symptoms you describe, vet and myself both reckoned foot but nothing obvious-rested on bute for a week was no better so nerve blocked and scanned the leg, she had mild damage to the deep digital flexor tendon, in box rest and bute for 3weeks then start in-hand walking, after 3 weeks both myself and owner felt there was no improvement so o requested a referral. she has the same damage in both front legs but worse in one than the other, 6 weeks box rest and we are now on week 4 of in-hand walking (it is sooo boring), she is being reviewed next week but i cannot see any improvement so far so we shall see.

what i a am saying in a long winded way is get the vet out to have a look and go from there


----------



## opinionuk (27 August 2013)

I had a similar prob with my mare, vet had been out etc etc got the Chiro out and her pelvis had slipped, put back into place and she was fine, I'd get her back checked


----------



## Calcyle (27 August 2013)

I reckon there is a slight head-nod. Most visible on the video around 20s in as she crossed in front to change rein. I'd be suspecting something bilaterally, but it's so difficult to investigate when it is so slight. Not sure how much use a therapist would be to you in this instance, if you choose that route, they should be clear that if they don't find anything around base of the neck/shoulders/cranial thoracic region, and there is no clear improvement after the first session you should pursue a work-up with the vet.


----------



## crystalclear (27 August 2013)

I was going to say as above, it could easily be tendon damage. My horse hurt his check ligament in the field wouldn't have know but he got slightly lame.


----------



## SusieT (27 August 2013)

Vet before anyone else. Need to identify where the lameness is coming from


----------



## webble (27 August 2013)

opinionuk said:



			I had a similar prob with my mare, vet had been out etc etc got the Chiro out and her pelvis had slipped, put back into place and she was fine, I'd get her back checked
		
Click to expand...

This. I had exact same thing and she had a spasm in her back which had then caused tension in her shoulders. If they find anything it might take more than one session to sort out


----------



## picolenicole (27 August 2013)

Dont want you to worry but my pony did this nearly two months ago, sound on the road in a straight line 1, 10th lame on a lunge on hard surface.

He got stuck in his rug with his hide left, no heat, no swelling, no lameness!!! Just looked stiff, so we went to the vet, who said nothing wrong with his back or hide legs but we will just lunge on a hard surface, came up lame on front left leg. Long story short he was x-rayed, then MRI two weeks later and has inflamed ligaments in both front legs all four of them and the cartliage in both front hooves are calcifying. He has to have three sets of IRAP injections, blood was taken from him and anti inflammatories cultivated, which are then re-injected back into the coffine joint, and 3 to 6 months box rest. Only have 2 months and 4 days left before the vet can come back out to see if it will be 6 months or not.

So what I'm trying to say (badly) is if you think/feel there is something wrong then push the vet, as I was told by Newmarket if they were seeing my pony without Bakewell vets seen him first they would have sent us home. To then ring the next day and say "I'm supprised this pony can walk"


I hope your horse gets better soon, it's so worrying when you know there is something not right but not knowing what. Good luck


----------



## Goldenstar (27 August 2013)

SusieT said:



			Vet before anyone else. Need to identify where the lameness is coming from
		
Click to expand...

I agree you need to narrow down the area causing the issue and only a vet can do that .


----------



## crystalclear (27 August 2013)

Def agree with above


----------



## Jericho (27 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I agree you need to narrow down the area causing the issue and only a vet can do that .
		
Click to expand...

This. Am havin same issue with my daughters pony. The whole sorry saga is in vet and hoof care section "conflicting advice etc etc" 

We are off to vets thurs to X-ray, highly likely to be a grumbling abscess but I need to know after nearly 4 weeks of niggling lameness and vets and farriers disagreeing... Good luck!


----------



## exracehorse (27 August 2013)

OK, an update. He is no better today, tacked up, rode him long and low in walk, all fine. Picked up rein and asked for trot and immediately looked lame. Almost as if rolling his shoulder. Definitely in the right. Took him to the field to as the area is more level than our schooling ring, which has taken a hammering after the recent rein. Removed saddle. Asked for trot on lunge, in a large wide circle. To anyone else, he looked sound but, I know he isn't. Also, noticed tonight that he isn't tracking up. Whereas, he is normally the type that over tracks. I stopped session. He also is slow - again a stranger could think that it was because of the heat (very hot today) but, he is a typical TB - so always has lots and lots of energy, doesn't seem happy. Even led in from the field slowly. So, I rung up my back buy, and I have an appointment for tomorrow at 3.30pm, explained what I have found, I have also got the vet coming out on Friday to sedate him and rasp his teeth so, if the chiro cant help, I can then ask that the vet comes earlier before the sedation to have a look and assces before he is knocked out. I am worrying myself silly. I cant understand how in 24 hours he went from having a wonderful schooling session to being 'off'. Its not an obvious head bob, I agree. He is 'sound' when trotted in hand on the road, can turn when asked in a circle. Has no heat in his feet. No swelling anyway. The not tracking up tonight, makes me think that its muscular rather than feet? but I may be wrong. I keep going from abscess to pulled ligament to sore back, its so confusing. Shall let you all know tomorrow what my chiro says, and I do trust him, he is very good.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 August 2013)

If he's lame your chiro should tell you to get the vet it's unlawful for him to do anything esle.


----------



## Alphamare (27 August 2013)

That's not true, your chiro needs your vets permission (which I think is stupid but that's neither here nor there) but if you have a regular person they would have already received the permission. We got permission first time but I don't get their permission again and again every time.


----------



## Murphy88 (27 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			If he's lame your chiro should tell you to get the vet it's unlawful for him to do anything esle.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Even for a routine check a chiro/physio should ask for permission to look at a horse from the vet, they most certainly shouldn't be looking at lamenesses without vet approval.

It could be anything, but no one other than your vet is qualified (or legally allowed) to diagnose it.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 August 2013)

Even the most experianced pracititoner should not attempt to give an opinion on why a horse is lame if they are not also a vet.
They should never see a horse without a vets permission and a vet ought not to give a chiro permission to see a lame horse without seeing the horse first.
It's very black and white the law in this area.
The chiro would probally not be insured in such circumstances strictly speaking a farrier should not dig out a poisoned foot however it's a practice established to the dawn of time so most do.


----------



## twiggy2 (27 August 2013)

the horse is slow coming in indicating it is not comfortable but you tack up, horse is not tracking up again indicating things are not right, you then work the horse long and low then go into trot where horse is showing lame, so you go to another area and try again horse is still lame, has been lame for over a week and you get a person who by law cannot treat a lame animal (so will not be covered by insurance) to come and look at it and if they cannot wave their magic wand you will eventually get a vet.

shocked I am.


----------



## Tnavas (27 August 2013)

Most lamenesses are in the lower limb and most definitely in the foot.
A good way to decide if lameness is in the lower limb or higher up is to lunge the horse in Trot

If lameness increases when an inside leg hits the ground then the horse is usually lame in the lower limb. Reason: the horse tends to put more weight on the inside leg.

If lameness increases when the outside leg hits the ground then the horse is usually lame higher up. Reason: the outside limb has to take a longer stride.

I personally would be suspect a developing abscess. Tub the foot daily, more if you can. A softened foot helps get the abscess out faster. Talk with your farrier as he is generally far better at finding them.


----------



## Elvis (27 August 2013)

twiggy2 said:



			the horse is slow coming in indicating it is not comfortable but you tack up, horse is not tracking up again indicating things are not right, you then work the horse long and low then go into trot where horse is showing lame, so you go to another area and try again horse is still lame, has been lame for over a week and you get a person who by law cannot treat a lame animal (so will not be covered by insurance) to come and look at it and if they cannot wave their magic wand you will eventually get a vet.

shocked I am.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think this is fair, often when there is a niggling problem, ie there is no swelling, heat, lameness when trotted up etc it seems silly to phone a vet straight away, you have to give the horse the benefit of the doubt. The owner is clearly concerned about their horses welfare, and I'm sure will phone a vet ASAP. My horse had a similar niggle, and I felt it important to test the horse in various situations (hot day, cooler day, hard ground, soft ground etc) and also to get a farrier out before phoning the vet to simply say 'he doesn't feel right under saddle' I did however phone the vet when it became clear he wasn't right and the farrier had found no cause for concern, and had full bloods done as well as a thorough check of legs and feet, including strenuous flexion tests. His bloods were normal, and he passed the flexion, leg, hoof tests with flying colours. She found a lot of tightness in his back, probably caused by a slip in the field or rolling on something he shouldn't have. 

OP, it does sound like its time to get the vet out, even if they do turn around and say your horse needs chiro/physio.

Edited to add, when you phone a vet with a mysterious something isn't right problem, they will often ask, is he lame on hard/soft ground, when lunged, have you given him time off and tried again, is he okay in himself etc it's useful if you are able to answer these questions.


----------



## exracehorse (28 August 2013)

Elvis said:



			I don't think this is fair, often when there is a niggling problem, ie there is no swelling, heat, lameness when trotted up etc it seems silly to phone a vet straight away, you have to give the horse the benefit of the doubt. The owner is clearly concerned about their horses welfare, and I'm sure will phone a vet ASAP. My horse had a similar niggle, and I felt it important to test the horse in various situations (hot day, cooler day, hard ground, soft ground etc) and also to get a farrier out before phoning the vet to simply say 'he doesn't feel right under saddle' I did however phone the vet when it became clear he wasn't right and the farrier had found no cause for concern, and had full bloods done as well as a thorough check of legs and feet, including strenuous flexion tests. His bloods were normal, and he passed the flexion, leg, hoof tests with flying colours. She found a lot of tightness in his back, probably caused by a slip in the field or rolling on something he shouldn't have. 

OP, it does sound like its time to get the vet out, even if they do turn around and say your horse needs chiro/physio.

Edited to add, when you phone a vet with a mysterious something isn't right problem, they will often ask, is he lame on hard/soft ground, when lunged, have you given him time off and tried again, is he okay in himself etc it's useful if you are able to answer these questions.
		
Click to expand...


There is always someone on these forums who are really horrible. Thank you Elvis, I don't all of the above and am doing. If Twiggy had ready my full post and perhaps watched the video, my horse isn't even 'lame' in a bad sense. I would never tack up and ride a horse that was. I am not that stupid. He has been 'off' for a week. I immediately rung up the vet when my daughter felt that he was stiff on one side and I admitted that he didn't seem to be stretching out as much. Spoke to my vet who said, its really really difficult to tell whats wrong when a horse has the typical right or left rein slight lamness and could have pulled something having a tear around in the field, and this is a horse that is a total **** at times during turnout. He also ASKED me to do a few tests, i.e. trot him inhand on the ground  to see if showing lameness on any particular foot. So, on Tuesday, we done that - spoke to him that day and said that he showed nothing, can turn in tight circles on the road, can run in hand in the schooling ring in trot and all looks fine. He ASKED me to rest for a few days and try riding again and see how he felt then. We rested him for two days. Tried to ride and I mean walk low and long, in that because he had come in from the field and may be feeling stiff if he has pulld something, asked him to walk on a low long rein rather than collected to loosen up. Literally, asked for trot for aprox 10 strides and then stopped.  Still wasn't right. Vet booked for Friday. 4.30pm. Then after another two days rest, we tried again to see if better, bearing in mind that he has been tearing around the field and looking in perfect health. Vet had already said to me to see if he was any different on soft or hard ground. So, yesterday tried both, seemed worse on soft ground. Again, literally a few strides. Lunged in large circle for probably a minute, to try and tell if any improvement or worse. Again, all what my vet had asked me to do. He knows that I am not stupid, I am 45 years old and have been around horses since I was 4. This is a horse that my daughter and I had to nurse back to health two years ago when he fractured his face. When I tried him on the lunge in the field yesterday, he looked really good. To anyone else who didn't know him, they wouldn't have seen a problem. Because he is ridden nearly every day by myself or daughter, I know this horse inside out and know that he isn't tracking up properly etc. Also, he did seem slow and reluctant to come in from the field yesterday but, he has a mare next to him that's in season and it was 27 degress and really hot with flies everywhere so, it could have just been him being grumpy. I didn't have to literally drag him in. Spoke to my chiro yesterday and explained that his teeth are being done on Friday (already previously booked in) and vet said would do flexion tests etc and want me to trot up in on the yard and see him lunged but, could he come over anyway, as he knows my horse and agreed that if he didn't find anything muscular then, a vet could look at other points. Spoke to vet, no problem, as they know Larry and he is highly reguarded. Hope that helps. So, Twiggy, its not a cruelty case. I am very worried, as the dreaded 'lame on one rein' is the hardest to diagnose. He is the only horse we have and we love him very much.


----------



## twiggy2 (28 August 2013)

exracehorse said:



			He also is slow - again a stranger could think that it was because of the heat (very hot today) but, he is a typical TB - so always has lots and lots of energy, doesn't seem happy. Even led in from the field slowly.
		
Click to expand...

all this goes against your latest post about reasons why he may be slow coming in from the field.

i never said he was a cruelty case but if he is lame and supposed to be resting why is he turned out when you know he loonies around in the field?

he is not right, he is showing signs of pain by being slow and unhappy-get the vet

i am not being nasty 

your last post also indicates far more in put from the vet than the previous ones do.

also a bilateral lameness is far more difficult to diagnose than a unilateral


----------



## Goldenstar (28 August 2013)

Op lame on one leg is the easiest type to diagnose .


----------



## exracehorse (28 August 2013)

Vet didn't say keep in. Said 'rest' i.e. don't ride for a few days and see if he improves. But as I have said before, I have back chap out today at 3.30pm and vet already booked in for Friday at 4.30pm. I cant do any more. The are no horses in at the moment on the block (out 24/7) so he would stress if in. If he was lame in that sense, then yes, I would keep in but, he isn't. He is happy outside. He can have a tear around, as all horses do which made me wonder if he had tweaked something but, its been so hot over the past week, he is standing with his girlfriend. He might have even been kicked by her through the electric tape but, no marks on his shoulder. It could still be an abscess in the foot, he does have a touch of seedy toe in that one, which I put red field horse paste in. On Friday, the vet can test his hoof. Perhaps I have used the word 'lame' incorrectly, I guess, I should have stated 'stiff' as that's what he is like really. Stiff looking on that side. Hence why thought get his back etc looked at first. And I did say right at the beginning of my posts that I had rung the vet for advice. I rung him up as soon as it was open the next morning.


----------



## L&M (28 August 2013)

Have you had your farrier to have a look? (sorry if this has been mentioned but haven't had time to read all posts).


----------



## exracehorse (28 August 2013)

Hi, yes Sidney, have left a message with him today. The seedy toe at the front is something I have been thinking about. An infection there can make a horse sore.  He isn't always in the area though, as I have to book him in advance as he is a barefoot trimmer and covers 3 counties. He is good though and will come and see me if in Suffolk. So, back chap today - going down in half an hour, message with my farrier/trimmer to see if he can come out and vet Friday. Also, teeth being done as well on Friday. I have never had issues with legs before, had choke, colic, fractured face, edema of the leg but, never ever had a horse that hasn't been 'right' - and he is the most pampered horse ever. Only hack in hoof boots, don't turn out if wet and windy etc. Its so frustrating.


----------



## exracehorse (30 August 2013)

Just an update. I had the chiropractor out on Wednesday and explained the problems. He said he was very sore on the opposite side on his shoulder and opposite flank rear, spent an hour working on him. Rested 24 ours. Lunged this morning and although much better, i.e. tracking up and even trying to canter on the lunge, was still looking stiff in the shoulder and not working correctly. But, to be honest, you could only see the difference on each side if you were really looking. This afternoon the equine dentist came down plus the vet. Ben (the vet) done flexion tests and watched him trotted up etc and said couldn't see any lameness, no swelling in leg/s. Said that he had a slight higher pulse than the other front front. Used his hoof testers and the horse showed discomfort around the toe area, not to the point that he was really pulling away but, was clearly not happy. He dug into the whiteline are just to the left of the toe. No pus but, was red blood within the hoof itself, you couldn't wipe the blood away but, you could see the redness. He said that he felt it was 90% an abscess, that was either coming to an end and disbursing or possibly still lingering and needing a helping hand. Told to keep turned out and poultice up. Had his teeth done which were bad again (always very sharp) and had to return later after the sedation had worn off. Husband helped me to poultice and x fingrs it shall stay on during the night. Shall go down in morning. Washed thoroughly with hibiscrub and put poultice on. I do have Cavallo horse hoof boots and wonder if I could use them over the lint, rather than using the flexi wrap and gather tape as its such a pain to do it every day for a week. Ben said, that if no improvement after 7 days to call him back out. Obviously sooner if any worse. So, x fingers it is just an abscess. Asked what worse case would be and he said fracture of foot but, said that would usually mean hopping lane and he passed the trot up, it only shows a problem when asked to go right in a circle. So, its a case of weight and see really.


----------



## exracehorse (31 August 2013)

Hoof poultice didn't stay on. Found it in the field immediately. Still standing up, like a lost trainer at the side of the road. Smelt inside it, had a good look but, no distinctive smell of abscess, or any brown water staining you can get. Had a look at the sole of hi foot, obviously quie a good size hole that the vet made. He does smell a big thrushy though down the sides of the frog (not the central but outer). Washed whole foot an put a poultice back on and the put his cavallo hoof boot on. Shall go down tonight and take it off and re apply again. When I arrived at the field this morning he didn't want to be caught as I had the dreaded fly mask in my hand, and he hates the sound of Velcro. When he doesn't want to be caught, he runs around you as if on a lunge so, it was a perfect opportunity to watch as he moved free style. Still much better on left rein and shortened stride on right but, no lameness limp or had nod. He seems perfectly happy in himself. Could a stone bruise be sore enough to give the appearance of slight lameness? I thought a stone bruise would show on the sole, but there is nothing. However, the hole the vet dug did show blood within the hoof so he said something has or is going on in there. Was hoping for some discharge from the hole so we would know it was definitely an abscess. Never had one before. But my question is, why is he sound when trotted in a straight line but off on a circle if its an abscess, surely he would be un sound even on a straight line?


----------



## exracehorse (31 August 2013)

http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u472/kaycomber1/20130831_113213_zps0afac2cf.jpg


----------



## helbe (31 August 2013)

A newborn size nappy works well for a poutice held on with duck tape,its quick and easy to put on.


----------



## Wagtail (31 August 2013)

Looks lame behind me. Right hind really  falters just before he change of rein in the vid.


----------



## exracehorse (1 September 2013)

Pictures of today. Looks like something is going on in the frog area, very red/purple at back area nr the heel. Nothing coming from the exit hole that the vet made at all. Definitely some heat in that foot compared to other one. But, still sound when moving in the field. Have poultice again. 

<a href="http://s1069.photobucket.com/user/kaycomber1/media/20130901_104358_zps345d7977.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u472/kaycomber1/20130901_104358_zps345d7977.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20130901_104358_zps345d7977.jpg"/></a>


----------



## exracehorse (1 September 2013)

sorry, that didn't work, shall try again

http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u472/kaycomber1/20130901_104358_zps345d7977.jpg
http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u472/kaycomber1/20130901_104412_zps2389d6ae.jpg


----------



## hnmisty (1 September 2013)

Barry has been intermittently lame only in trot and only on one rein too.

Vet has put him on bute for 10 days and is suspecting either early stages of arthritis (he's only 9) or a pulled muscle. Fingers crossed for the latter.


----------



## exracehorse (1 September 2013)

Hi hnmisty, I saw your thread the other day. So, vet doesn't think abscess? Would arthritis come on so quickly, did your chap suddenly go lame on the one rein or has he been 'off' for a while? My head is going round and round, I am going from bruise, to abscess to fractured foot to ligament or even LGL as that can make them go lame, and you can get that in one foot. Hope it is just a pulled muscle for you. I saw your footage, and my lad wasn't lame like that, but felt lame if that makes sense. And was rolling his shoulder. But, I guess foot pain would make the shoulder look odd. Keep me updated hun. Its not nice when you don't know whats going on, if only they could talk to us. I have a week of poulticing and then he has to go in to be nerve blocked and x rayed.


----------



## hnmisty (1 September 2013)

Hello exracehorse! Well, we first noticed him being "off" (or suspecting it) last Thursday but after we trotted him up lots he seemed fine. On Friday when we trotted him up he was moving the top of his leg in a slightly strange way. Sun he was fine and Mon (had a lesson, fine on both reins), then as you saw in the vid, he was off in trot this Thurs. Last Thursday I couldn't feel anything when people were suspecting that he was lame, but this time I definitely could. Fine on the left rein. That's the odd thing- that it's intermittent and was only one one rein (he was off even on the long sides of the arena on the right).

A couple of people at the yard have been telling me they've seen him standing strangely over the last week or two, but a few of the people there are very quick to cry "lame horse", plus I've never seen him do it, plus it could just be him being a weirdo. The vet said he could have had a hard life (ex P2P), but he finished racing when he was 5, and as far as I can find out, he didn't race many times. He was then brought over from Ireland and has done a fair amount of riding club stuff- local SJ up to 3', XC schooling etc. Not what I'd class as "hard" tbh!

So yes, arthritis does seem a bit odd, and that it's intermittent...surely that would make it constant? Vet said if bute doesn't solve things then we may have to go down the nerve block route. 

Good luck with your lad, ditto- keep me updated! I was very interested to see that on paper you seem to have a similar problem but the diagnosis is going down a totally different route. Obv the vet is the expert, but something like an abscess could make more sense? I don't know. I too wish they could just tell us!


----------



## exracehorse (1 September 2013)

Evening hnmisty!! - Well, just an update, after he decided to pull off his home made poultice, I put the poultice in the bottom of his cavallo horse hoof boot (he is a barefoot TB) after soaking the poultice in hot water. Turned him out and then rushed to A&E with my 7 year old son who has come out in sympathy with my horse and has a swollen ankle, hospital think that its cellulitis and its spreading up his leg so, all worries this end. Anyway, rushed back this evening at 7pm to remove the hoof boot and have a look. He had lots of foul smelling gunk either side of his frog in the groves, one more than the other, it was honey coloured and when I ran my finger down the side of the frog and pulled it out, I could roll it up like glue. So, left for the evening, as I didn't have much time before returning to A&E. Shall go down again in the morning and re poultice. I am praying to God that its an abscess or some form of infection under the frog and that the poultice is slowly drawing it out. My lad is only just 9 so, he isn't old either, although spent his whole life on a race yard and used as a stringer wasn't, raced as he fracturd his cannon bone in race training. He is weak from behind, hence the back problems and doesn't engage properly, can toe drag as well in trot. Otherwise, fine, albeit a total nutter some times. I, and probably you as well, have googled 'lame on one rein only' a million times and the findings are all different. But, funny enough, most of them seem to suggest a rumbling abscess so, can only give it the benefit of doubt and poultice as suggested by my vet, although if it is, then it certainly isn't coming from the toe area, where he has put a big hole! - I shall keep you updated hun and same your end. x fingers for both of us that its nothing awful, either something pulled muscle wise when messing in the field or abscess in foot.


----------



## exracehorse (2 September 2013)

http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u472/kaycomber1/20130902_101331_zps8c82b6bb.jpg

Re poultice today, he is tucked up in his stable with a hay net. Am poulticing the other one now, just to give benefit of doubt. He is swollen underneath, you can see the diference when the feet stand side by side, the frog area of the sore leg is more thicker, but I can press down on the frog and he doesn't mind, but his heel are tender to touch. Ignore the purple spray. Yet, is walking fine over the concrete and stones barefoot so cant be that sore. I let him have a wander around the yard while I got all his bits and pieces together to re poultice and to see how he was feeling the ground and he looked really good. Just hoping, I can get some more out by tonight and that it is just an abscess or infection there. The heel bulbs are very warm now as well, which they weren't before. Funny enough, didn't have any heat at all when he was having problems when ridden and lunged.


----------



## Annagain (2 September 2013)

I was given a great tip for poulticing and keeping them on while he's turned out. Cut about 10 lengths (depending how wide it is) of duct tape about a foot long, stick 5 together side by side, overlapping slightly to  get them to stick together to make a square (you might need more than 5 to get the width). Then do another layer going at 90 degrees to the first. This gives it extra strength. Stick it to the bottom of his poulitced and vetwrapped hoof (put the hoof almost centrally, but slightly closer to the back of the square) and bring the front of the square up over the front of his hoof. Cut about 4 or 5 cuts into it so that it can overlap at the right places to create a good seal and then go around the top of the homemade boot it with another ring of duct tape. I've never lost a poultice - with the horse out 24 hours - using this. You do get through a lot of duct tape though!


----------



## exracehorse (2 September 2013)

Thank you annaam for your advice, re poulticing. I put his cavallo horse hoof boots on today as thought they would do, as I didn't have much time as had to return to childrens ward where my son is for cellutis of the leg. Returned at 7pm tonight and removed them, the good foot had nothing on, haven't poultice that before but gave it the benefit of doubt, that was dry and clean. The other one was scary!! It was heavy like a brick, and sodden, I could see liquid seeping out of the top of the hoof boot even before I removed it. The whole frog and heel was covered in liquid and thick glue like stuff that I could scrap off with my fingers, it smelt horrible. Lots and lots if stuff on heel area, but I cant find an exit anywhere, its as if he is 'weeping' and 'oozing' it out everywhere, except the toe area. Shall see what tomorrow brings out. At hospital most of the day, poor hubby has the night shift. I have never had his before, an abscess or infection. Don't know what  abscess looks like when it comes out, should it be thick as well as watery?? May ring vet tomorrow for advice. He is putting weight down on the foot fine when I removed the poultice wadding. PS. I have run out of the poultice the vet came, can I just use a nappy instead? Will that act ok and still draw anything out? I do have some at home.


----------



## exracehorse (9 September 2013)

Just an update, he is sound, thank goodness. Took 3 weeks and a burst abscess from a bruised heel to get there. Last night he was 100%.


----------



## mollichop (9 September 2013)

Brilliant! It's horrible when you're going through all possible scenarios of what it might be. Pleased it was an abscess and hopefully all infection has worked it's way out


----------



## exracehorse (10 September 2013)

http://s1069.photobucket.com/user/kaycomber1/media/20130908_181301_zps34b13db0.mp4.html

Hope its all out Mollichop. Continued to poultice but,didnt get anything else out. It was weird though, as he was never head bobbing lame or had lots of heat in the foot, he just didn't feel right when ridden and looked stiff as if rolling his shoulder, and didn't track up correctly. Was a little footy over the stones as well, which I guess was due to the pain from the abscess. Yet, funny enough, could trot soundly down the road (barefoot), it was the turning in a circle that showed something was wrong. x fingers all is now well.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 September 2013)

exracehorse said:



http://s1069.photobucket.com/user/kaycomber1/media/20130908_181301_zps34b13db0.mp4.html

Hope its all out Mollichop. Continued to poultice but,didnt get anything else out. It was weird though, as he was never head bobbing lame or had lots of heat in the foot, he just didn't feel right when ridden and looked stiff as if rolling his shoulder, and didn't track up correctly. Was a little footy over the stones as well, which I guess was due to the pain from the abscess. Yet, funny enough, could trot soundly down the road (barefoot), it was the turning in a circle that showed something was wrong. x fingers all is now well.
		
Click to expand...

I cant see the picture and Ihope it is all sorted but really does not sound like a lameness that is from an abscess


----------



## hnmisty (10 September 2013)

I'm going to be optimistic and say yay! (Fingers crossed)


----------

